

Ask HN: Posterous Intercepts? - DanielBMarkham

This is going to sound crazy, but every now and then when I click on a link in HN I end up over on posterous. The other times I thought perhaps they were posterous articles, but the last two times I've double-checked and they're articles from somewhere else on the net. Somehow instead of going to the link target, I'm whisked away to a posterous sign-up page.<p>Anybody else getting this behavior?
======
rantfoil
Weird. Is this still happening? Let us know help@posterous.com

